# Peru finds ancient burial cave of warrior tribe



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1714661/posts


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I see you found your Mummies, JT.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for posting this.


----------

